# Vidanta Riviera Maya Update April 2018



## Eric B (Apr 6, 2018)

Just checked into a Grand Luxxe 1 BR suite from an SFX exchange.  When we checked in, they looked us up and asked if we were owners; once that was confirmed, they volunteered that they would be giving us the appropriate wristbands for access to the GL pool.  Overall a quick and painless process that we didn’t even have to ask for; kudos to the staff.  Our unit was actually ready when we got there, so there was no wait until 5:00.

On the downside, the Lazy River isn’t done yet, and neither is the work at Salum for the new market.  Current estimate from the check in staff is September, so hopefully they will be done when we come back next February.

We noticed some construction going on by the Bliss buildings where there had been some demolition happening in January.  It doesn’t look close enough to be related to the Lazy River, but we’ll have to investigate further.  It looks more like the size of the hotel building that came out.  More to follow.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Apr 6, 2018)

Eric B said:


> Just checked into a Grand Luxxe 1 BR suite from an SFX exchange.  When we checked in, they looked us up and asked if we were owners;
> 
> the Lazy River isn't done yet .... hopefully they will be done when we come back next February.
> 
> More to follow.



Hope the time travel machine is working too < " Update April 2017" - ? >

LOL - could not resist noting your posted year

******
Enjoy - It was nasty "on and off" snowing today in Greater Toronto (seemed like late Nov 2017 - not April 6 ,2018 )
My wife said she wanted to head to the airport and catch the first plane to Puerto Vallarta.


----------



## Eric B (Apr 7, 2018)

Oops; hopefully someone knows how to edit that.  Have to admit I didn’t look at my calendar before typing that....


----------



## vantovidanta (Apr 7, 2018)

Thanks for the update I will be there Sept 28. Hope no hurricane


----------



## Eric B (Apr 7, 2018)

vantovidanta said:


> Thanks for the update I will be there Sept 28. Hope no hurricane



2018, not 2017, right?  

Please update us on their progress on the Lazy River & Salum.  There were a few non-owners in the van with us from the airport that seemed to have gotten the GL owner wristbands, too; ran into them at the GL pool, which is owner-exclusive now.  Seems like they’re relaxing that a bit now that the high season has tapered off a bit and giving access in exchange for a sales pitch. Not really a problem for us; there are only 6-8 people besides us at the pool now and it’s an awful big one.  No problem getting a spot to relax, though there were a few staked out with towels when we got here this morning.


----------



## Eric B (Apr 9, 2018)

Ok; parts of Salum are open.  There’s a Joya store, a few other souvenir & hat kind of shops, an ice cream stand, a tamale stand, and a coffee/pastry stand.  The ice cream is pretty good.  Most of them are open in the late afternoon & evening; the coffee one is also in the morning.  They’re doing live music there, too, in the evenings starting around 7:30.  Haven’t checked on the physical condition of the lazy river yet.

Also, when we were here in January it looked like they were tearing down a building by the Bliss ones; now it looks like they’re putting it back up.  We’re doing an update this morning and will be asking about that.


----------



## Pizza67 (Apr 9, 2018)

Eric B said:


> Ok; parts of Salum are open.  There’s a Joya store, a few other souvenir & hat kind of shops, an ice cream stand, a tamale stand, and a coffee/pastry stand.  The ice cream is pretty good.  Most of them are open in the late afternoon & evening; the coffee one is also in the morning.  They’re doing live music there, too, in the evenings starting around 7:30.  Haven’t checked on the physical condition of the lazy river yet.
> 
> Also, when we were here in January it looked like they were tearing down a building by the Bliss ones; now it looks like they’re putting it back up.  We’re doing an update this morning and will be asking about that.




Thanks for the updates Eric.  We'll be there later in May and had been wondering about the new area (Salum).  Some of the emails from the Vidanta Traveler made it sound like the restaurant was open?


----------



## Eric B (Apr 9, 2018)

The restaurant there, Quinto, has been open for a while, at least since we were last down in January.  They have a breakfast buffet for GL guests there.  Not sure what other ones are going in, but the pictures on the walls in front of the part under construction make it look there will be more dining/bar options.


----------



## Eric B (Apr 9, 2018)

Spent the morning in our update today.  The latest info is that Vidanta has divided up the Luxxe level into another tier, the Deluxxe, which includes the Jungle Luxxe suites and the new ones going into Nuevoi Vallarta near the studio and 1BR Luxxe lofts.  The building that was torn down and is being replaced near the Bliss buildings in RM will be the lobby for them.

They've started marketing the Estates, which are the tier above the GL Residences.  There are a limited number that will be "fractional ownership" and come in 1 BR, 2 BR, and 4 BR 2 story versions.  I'll post floor plans later.  They'll be located pretty far inland behind the Cirque theater, but come with the use of electric golf carts for which valet parking will be available on the resort.  The 2 BR one is ~4500 sq. ft.  Fitbout will be similar to the 4 BR Residence units.  The 2 BR & 4 BR ones come with a platinum tier of membership, which will make them attractive to the luxury crowd.

It looks like they're making progress on the Lazy River, but it won't open until "manana." .Someone speculated that it would be September, but there still isn't plaster on the walls yet, although there was a great deal of heavy machinery activity when we walked by there.

They've made quite a bit of progress on a large building near the theater that is supposed to become a grocery store as well as another large building that will be part of a water park before the start of the Estates.

I'll provide further info on the exchange options for the Estates later as well.  It doesn't sound like they'll be available to exchange into via outside exchanges, but the contract structure is quite similar to the other GL contract structures.


----------



## Eric B (Apr 9, 2018)

https://www.amazon.com/photos/share/fQPPD6dPhpm7BoMQKc1xS9ocihOgefkJfCt97kRFVL

This is a link to pictures of the floor plans for the Estates, the current status of the Lazy River, and some of the menus from and pictures of the Mexican marketplace.


----------



## jssquared (Apr 10, 2018)

Eric.  Thank you so much for the information and pictures.  New user here, but have been reading the forums for quite some time.  I own an Estates contract (been a Vida owner for 8 years and have progressed all the way up the flow chart from Villa to the Estates - hitting pretty much everything in between) and can confirm your information.  A couple of additions, the 4 bed total square footage will be in the neighborhood of 10,000 sf with huge patios.  The Estates will also be built in Nuevo Vallarta, probably even before RM.  They will be situated across the Ameca River, closer to Puerto Vallarta.  The intent is to be on the other side of the river so the beach will not be impacted by the runoff.  Also, gondolas will be built to transport guests from the Estates project to the main resort.  There was some talk that RM would have electric boats to take you through the canal system, but not sure if that will ever come to fruition.  Also, talk of a Cirque Academy where guests will be able to work with some of the Cirque performers and trainers (like at Club Med Punta Cana but on a larger scale).  Estates will be in East Cape as well.  
I would be glad to answer questions but am cognizant of confidentiality issues so may need to be a bit general.


----------



## Eric B (Apr 10, 2018)

Interesting to hear that.  We didn’t hear about the boats, but it kind of makes sense.  I do remember seeing the docks in Nuevo, but thought they had given up on that as a previous effort.  We’re back down on that side a few times this summer and fall, so I’m sure we’ll hear more.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## jssquared (Apr 10, 2018)

I still keep hearing about the boats in NV.  There are actually a number of docks that have already been built (at least some of the infrastructure). There has been a ton of earth moving along the Ameca river.  I was told that most of this is flood mitigation, but it sure looks like more than that.  At times, we have also heard about a river walk along the Ameca and a nature walk on the island/bird sanctuary in the Ameca.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Apr 10, 2018)

jssquared said:


> Eric.  Thank you so much for the information and pictures.  New user here, but have been reading the forums for quite some time.  I own an Estates contract (been a Vida owner for 8 years and have progressed all the way up the flow chart from Villa to the Estates - hitting pretty much everything in between) and can confirm your information.  A couple of additions, the 4 bed total square footage will be in the neighborhood of 10,000 sf with huge patios.  The Estates will also be built in Nuevo Vallarta, probably even before RM.  They will be situated across the Ameca River, closer to Puerto Vallarta.  The intent is to be on the other side of the river so the beach will not be impacted by the runoff.  Also, gondolas will be built to transport guests from the Estates project to the main resort.  There was some talk that RM would have electric boats to take you through the canal system, but not sure if that will ever come to fruition.  Also, talk of a Cirque Academy where guests will be able to work with some of the Cirque performers and trainers (like at Club Med Punta Cana but on a larger scale).  Estates will be in East Cape as well.
> I would be glad to answer questions but am cognizant of confidentiality issues so may need to be a bit general.



Dear jsssquared ,
Thank you for posting & welcome to TUG , as more than a reader .

I few years ago when Vidanta opened Cirque in RM - someone posted  " pigs are flying " . Folks had heard sales talk about it for a number of years and few believed ...

It would not surprise me if your post turns into reality >>>>> one day.

We are happy owning the little house( Mayan Palace)  in the growing neighborhood : but I am glad Vidanta has the vision to " fly "


----------



## pianoetudes (Apr 10, 2018)

Eric B said:


> I do remember seeing the docks in Nuevo, but thought they had given up on that as a previous effort.



Is the dock for the transportation to the Park?


----------



## Eric B (Apr 10, 2018)

No data; jssquared posted above that they’re for transport to/from the Estates to/from the resort via gondolas.  If they do that it would make sense also to go to the park, but last word I had was transport between the resort & Park would be by train.  I would guess they’ll restrict the gondolas to Estate owners as part of the exclusivity.

They also mentioned in RM that there would be an Estates exclusive part of the Salum area.


----------



## Eric B (Apr 11, 2018)

Added some pictures from the market near Salum that’s open now; we had tamales, corn & ice cream there tonight. There’s a band playing there in the evenings M-F starting ~7:30, but it hasn’t been publicized much, if at all.  We listened for a couple of sets and made up 1/3 of the crowd for most of the time unless you count the staff in the stands.

For seating if you want to give this a try (and I recommend it), there are two sets of wooden benches with very small tables and seat cushions built into the stairs, or metal chairs and tables at the bottom of the stairs.  In order, I’d suggest snagging the wooden benches, the round metal chairs or the straight-backed metal chairs.  There’s also a pile of artistic looking rocks at the base of the stairs with a concrete ring around it you could perch on.  Not sure how long this will stay a “secret,” once Salum opens they’ll probably push it.  It’s worth a visit for the small crowd and relaxed atmosphere now, though the service at the elotes & tamales stand still needs some work.


----------



## Pizza67 (Apr 12, 2018)

Sounds fun, looking forward to seeing it next month.


----------



## heckp (Apr 13, 2018)

jssquared said:


> Eric.  Thank you so much for the information and pictures.  New user here, but have been reading the forums for quite some time.  I own an Estates contract (been a Vida owner for 8 years and have progressed all the way up the flow chart from Villa to the Estates - hitting pretty much everything in between) and can confirm your information.  A couple of additions, the 4 bed total square footage will be in the neighborhood of 10,000 sf with huge patios.  The Estates will also be built in Nuevo Vallarta, probably even before RM.  They will be situated across the Ameca River, closer to Puerto Vallarta.  The intent is to be on the other side of the river so the beach will not be impacted by the runoff.  Also, gondolas will be built to transport guests from the Estates project to the main resort.  There was some talk that RM would have electric boats to take you through the canal system, but not sure if that will ever come to fruition.  Also, talk of a Cirque Academy where guests will be able to work with some of the Cirque performers and trainers (like at Club Med Punta Cana but on a larger scale).  Estates will be in East Cape as well.
> I would be glad to answer questions but am cognizant of confidentiality issues so may need to be a bit general.



We will be checking in April 28th apparently in 1BR Jungle luxxe, I read a lot about construction around Jungle luxxe, is there a building I should request to be at least far from construction noise? Thanks

oops sorry quoted the wrong one


----------



## heckp (Apr 13, 2018)

jssquared said:


> Eric.  Thank you so much for the information and pictures.  New user here, but have been reading the forums for quite some time.  I own an Estates contract (been a Vida owner for 8 years and have progressed all the way up the flow chart from Villa to the Estates - hitting pretty much everything in between) and can confirm your information.  A couple of additions, the 4 bed total square footage will be in the neighborhood of 10,000 sf with huge patios.  The Estates will also be built in Nuevo Vallarta, probably even before RM.  They will be situated across the Ameca River, closer to Puerto Vallarta.  The intent is to be on the other side of the river so the beach will not be impacted by the runoff.  Also, gondolas will be built to transport guests from the Estates project to the main resort.  There was some talk that RM would have electric boats to take you through the canal system, but not sure if that will ever come to fruition.  Also, talk of a Cirque Academy where guests will be able to work with some of the Cirque performers and trainers (like at Club Med Punta Cana but on a larger scale).  Estates will be in East Cape as well.
> I would be glad to answer questions but am cognizant of confidentiality issues so may need to be a bit general.



We will be checking in April 28th apparently in 1BR Jungle luxxe, I read a lot about construction around Jungle luxxe, is there a building I should request to be at least far from construction noise? Thanks


----------



## Karen G (Apr 13, 2018)

Eric B said:


> Oops; hopefully someone knows how to edit that.  Have to admit I didn’t look at my calendar before typing that....


I do! I do!  and I changed it to 2018.


----------



## tselios (Apr 13, 2018)

heckp said:


> We will be checking in April 28th apparently in 1BR Jungle luxxe, I read a lot about construction around Jungle luxxe, is there a building I should request to be at least far from construction noise? Thanks



We are in building 2, and every afternoon there is a constant pounding jackhammer. Not good, if you like naps. Also, if you want a little rest after your day at the pool.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wrxdoug (Apr 21, 2018)

We are going on an SFX exchange to a 1 BR Grand Luxxe in June and did I recently read they are not allowing exchangers in the beach club now as well as grand luxxe pool? We exchanged our 2 BR London for this only to have all these things changed a few months before our trip is aggravating to say the least. Not sure if you can answer this since you are owners on the SFX exchange. We knew about loss of GLX pool since Dec. but how many other things are they changing now.


----------



## Eric B (Apr 21, 2018)

I believe they were letting exchangers into the Beach Club; someone else posted on that.


----------



## pittle (Apr 21, 2018)

Eric B said:


> I believe they were letting exchangers into the Beach Club; someone else posted on that.



I am here now and when we checked in to The Grand Bliss yesterday, we were told that as exchangers, we were not allowed to use the Beach Club.  We used SFX and made the reservations 18 months in advance for a 2 week stay.

I talked to the gal that wants you to tour/update and she said that they wanted to have special amenities for members. I told her that we were owners using some use or lose weeks and chose this resort because of the Beach Club access. She said we should have come as owners.  She also said the update would be short because they did not have any more GL units to sell - they just wanted to tell us about the resort.  Right!  We still declined.

We are on the first floor of building 4 which is not far from the Central Lobby. The unit is OK - it has handicap accessibility on the lock-out side. I have thought about asking to downgrade to GM Buildings 1-7 just so we would be closer to the restaurants and pools and could walk instead of taking the shuttle.  The GB is not on the main shuttle route.  We were told to walk over to the pick-up area between GM 8-9 for pick-up or walk on the pathways.  It is a LONG way to the regular beach front pool from GB on the walking paths when carrying things for a day at the beach.  We got there too late to get a shady spot today because we went to the grocery first thing, so we just came back to our deck.

We have 2 weeks here and in less than 24 hours, we have decided that we will not return to Riviera Maya.  It no longer has any appeal for us - we have spent 3-4 weeks here years ago and loved it. Now it is just jungle views and very little breeze on the deck. At least the deck is shaded.  The dipping pool is fairly cool.


----------



## wrxdoug (Apr 21, 2018)

Thank you for that information. May be our last exchange as well....too bad... I think they are going to be shooting themselves in the foot with these changes.


----------



## Eric B (Apr 21, 2018)

pittle said:


> I am here now and when we checked in to The Grand Bliss yesterday, we were told that as exchangers, we were not allowed to use the Beach Club.  We used SFX and made the reservations 18 months in advance for a 2 week stay.
> 
> I talked to the gal that wants you to tour/update and she said that they wanted to have special amenities for members. I told her that we were owners using some use or lose weeks and chose this resort because of the Beach Club access. She said we should have come as owners.  She also said the update would be short because they did not have any more GL units to sell - they just wanted to tell us about the resort.  Right!  We still declined.
> 
> ...



Thanks for clarifying that Phyllis.  That's what I thought the situation was, but someone else said they had access as exchangers.  It might be worth actually going to the Beach Club and trying to get in, not that they'd try to persuade you to go to the update by shading the truth ... after all that don't have anything left to try to sell you!  

This last trip we did there was only our second one; our next few are down to the NV side.  I'm kind of leaning towards preferring that side, myself - I like the idea of splitting a stay between Buganvilias and GL so we can easily see PV as well as enjoy the resort.  Just got the transfer form for that Presidential Sky Suite you pointed out on eBay, so we should be all set with that.  

Our dipping pool was a bit on the chilly side at the beginning of the month.  There were a couple of days when it drained during the day for cleaning then never refilled until we talked to the concierge and got maintenance to come up and fix it.


----------



## TravelTime (Apr 21, 2018)

I do not understand why people choose to go on vacation and fight with the hotel and timeshare salespeople.


----------



## pittle (Apr 21, 2018)

Eric B said:


> This last trip we did there was only our second one; our next few are down to the NV side.  I'm kind of leaning towards preferring that side, myself - I like the idea of splitting a stay between Buganvilias and GL so we can easily see PV as well as enjoy the resort.  Just got the transfer form for that Presidential Sky Suite you pointed out on eBay, so we should be all set with that.



Great plan!  Best of both worlds.


----------



## pittle (Apr 21, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> I do not understand why people choose to go on vacation and fight with the hotel and timeshare salespeople.



Neither do i - when we booked this week, the "Beach Club" was just for people who were staying at this resort and the one at the higher level  _THEN, last month_, they changed their rules - saying that exchangers could not use that pool.  We are owners at the highest level but had 2 weeks that we needed to use or lose and choose this one because of the amenities, including the Beach Club.  We got here and were told the rules had changed. We have 2 weeks booked and are celebrating our 50th Anniversary a few weeks early, so wanted to be able to enjoy a great pool with a beach view. I choose the places we go as long as there is a beach access/awesome view for my husband, he loves it.  I thought this would be the ultimate vacation at a former favorite resort and could use those expiring weeks. Had I known that we would be extremely limited, I would have chosen another resort.

I love what I call Mayan World Resorts, but they should honor the benefits that were available when you booked your vacation - whether it is an exchange or ownership week.  That is the issue here and many people have been cancelling their reservations because of it. We were past the cancellation window and came hoping that they would honor what was the rule when we booked - just like they do the resort fee.

We will most likely visit Member Services, but will not "fight" with the people.  The people who want you to take the timeshare tour or update get paid according to how many people they send their way.  We have done numerous exchanges into Vidanta resorts over the years in addition to using exchange weeks as we tend to bring extended family with us.


----------



## richontug (Apr 22, 2018)

Could you use the GL pool Phyllis?


----------



## lauramiddl (Apr 22, 2018)

Currently for Grand Luxxe and Grand Bliss exchanges, you have access to the pools for the level below what's booked but do not have access to the pools for the resort you exchanged into    At this rate Grand Mayan exchangers won't have access to the Grand Mayan pool, and Mayan Palace exchangers will be SOL .

I feel like you're rolling the dice exchanging into vidanta right now .


----------



## Eric B (Apr 22, 2018)

Vidanta will be starting to run a cruise line out of Puerto Vallarta in the not too distant future by all reports.  I wonder if there will be restrictions on who can use the lifeboats....


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Apr 22, 2018)

lauramiddl said:


> Currently for Grand Luxxe and Grand Bliss ....,,  At this rate Grand Mayan exchangers won't have access to the Grand Mayan pool, and Mayan Palace exchangers will be SOL .
> .



Lots of beach palapas & ocean swimming .

**********

FYI - Vidanta resort fee ( before 25% credit) pp/pd - RCI 

Nuevo Vallarta - $ 30
Riviera Maya - $30
Los Cabos - $30

Puerto Vallarta - Marina $20
Puerto Penasco - $20

Acapulco- $ 10 

Mazatlan - $ 0


----------



## Eric B (Apr 23, 2018)

The resort fee for SFX exchanges at Riviera Maya, at least, is still $75 flat rate per week.


----------



## pittle (Apr 23, 2018)

richontug said:


> Could you use the GL pool Phyllis?



No, we do not have the correct wristbands.  We will walk over and take a look sometime while we are here. I have my GL Owner/Member Cards in my beach bag and do not plan to stay, but want to see it.  We are going over to Member Services and ask to get our photo ID ones that we were told about when in NV.  We had guests when we were there and did not go do that.


----------



## hurnik (Apr 23, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> I do not understand why people choose to go on vacation and fight with the hotel and timeshare salespeople.



I doubt anyone's fighting, LOL.

However, there's a legitimate argument to be made for discussing ("arguing/fighting") when things aren't disclosed or change after you book and then when you show up "surprise!".

If I booked an exchange or even a timeshare and certain amenities are off-limits and it's not disclosed, you can bet I'd be discussing with someone to "fight" to get access to that since it's not stipulated in the terms.  Failing that, I'd have to deal with the Exchange company for some sort of relief.

And if you've ever stayed at a Vidanta resort (or some other timeshares) you do have to "fight" with the timeshare folks to be left alone.  Getting 2-3 calls/day and constant nagging when you walk by the lobby is a tad annoying.  And they can be downright rude when you say no.  Vidanta, unfortunately is now putting you in rooms based upon whether you attend the 4+ hour "90-minute presentation" or not.


----------



## TravelTime (Apr 23, 2018)

hurnik said:


> I doubt anyone's fighting, LOL.
> 
> However, there's a legitimate argument to be made for discussing ("arguing/fighting") when things aren't disclosed or change after you book and then when you show up "surprise!".
> 
> ...



Yes, I agree you should get what you paid for and resorts should not use hotel amenities as handcuffs to get you to TS presentations nor should they harass their guests. My question was why do people still go to resorts where they know they will be harassed? I canceled my exchange reservation after reading this thread since I learned we would not have access to the amenities we thought we were paying for. Thank you to TUG for posting this information so we could avoid wasting our precious vacation time fighting or unhappy.


----------



## Eric B (Apr 23, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> ...Thank you to TUG for posting this information so we could avoid wasting our precious vacation time fighting or unhappy.



That’s exactly why I posted the tidbit about the Beach Club.  Hopefully it does provide some feedback to their decision process for adding restrictions like this and they either change the restrictions or publicize them.

As a Grand Luxxe owner, I do appreciate there being some specific benefits when I go there, but it seems awful unfair to bait and switch people exchanging in, which sometimes includes me.  I’ve noticed a lot of availability for GL RM in various exchanges/booking mechanisms, some of which (e.g., SFX Travel Store Run by ICE) advertise the existence of the GL pool and Custom Burger restaurant that won’t be available to someone using the exchange/booking method.  That’s just wrong.


----------



## pittle (Apr 23, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> Yes, I agree you should get what you paid for and resorts should not use hotel amenities as handcuffs to get you to TS presentations nor should they harass their guests. My question was why do people still go to resorts where they know they will be harassed? I canceled my exchange reservation after reading this thread since I learned we would not have access to the amenities we thought we were paying for. Thank you to TUG for posting this information so we could avoid wasting our precious vacation time fighting or unhappy.



Yes - TUG is great!  We were so disappointed that  Vidanta changed the rules since we made our reservations and bought our airline tickets.  (That makes it hard to cancel the reservation.) When they changed the daily fee, they honored the one that was on your confirmation.  BUT, even when you make a reservation more than a year in advance of coming, they are not honoring the amenities!  That is not right.  I am so disappointed in them and have been an owner since 1999.  We have used owner weeks and exchange weeks many times to have great family vacations and am just glad that we did not bring others with us this time.


----------



## hurnik (Apr 23, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> Yes, I agree you should get what you paid for and resorts should not use hotel amenities as handcuffs to get you to TS presentations nor should they harass their guests. My question was why do people still go to resorts where they know they will be harassed? I canceled my exchange reservation after reading this thread since I learned we would not have access to the amenities we thought we were paying for. Thank you to TUG for posting this information so we could avoid wasting our precious vacation time fighting or unhappy.



Yes, Amen to TUG!
LOL!

Seriously it's good that we find out about these things now (and also like the RCI/II $30/pp/day fees).

Granted, I've not been to Vidanta since Jan of 2016, and they were OK about us saying 'no" (although got about 2 phone calls/day).  Although I hear they're much more aggressive now.

Although Hilton apparently is relentless as well.  I'd booked a room for myself, one for my sister and another for a friend.  I got no phone calls (I bought resale and apparently an "blacklisted" now--haha). My sister and the friend got daily (sometimes more) calls about a "welcome gift" which was the timeshare sale.
Even after stating "no" repeatedly they kept calling.


----------



## hurnik (Apr 23, 2018)

pittle said:


> Yes - TUG is great!  We were so disappointed that  Vidanta changed the rules since we made our reservations and bought our airline tickets.  (That makes it hard to cancel the reservation.) When they changed the daily fee, they honored the one that was on your confirmation.  BUT, even when you make a reservation more than a year in advance of coming, they are not honoring the amenities!  That is not right.  I am so disappointed in them and have been an owner since 1999.  We have used owner weeks and exchange weeks many times to have great family vacations and am just glad that we did not bring others with us this time.



Let us know *if* you make any headway with member services--assuming you do that.

I'm mostly curious if one can point out that it wasn't disclosed and get access then.

Good luck Phyllis!

Also, looking forward to seeing you (hopefully) in PV in December at the Buganvilias.


----------



## richontug (Apr 23, 2018)

Phyllis, this is a long thread but I do not understand how "Vidanta changed the rules" since you made the reservation.
I have GL reserved for next January through SFX and expect to use GL pool.


----------



## pittle (Apr 23, 2018)

richontug said:


> Phyllis, this is a long thread but I do not understand how "Vidanta changed the rules" since you made the reservation.
> I have GL reserved for next January through SFX and expect to use GL pool.



Don't count on it unless they change the rule again!


----------



## Eric B (Apr 23, 2018)

richontug said:


> Phyllis, this is a long thread but I do not understand how "Vidanta changed the rules" since you made the reservation.
> I have GL reserved for next January through SFX and expect to use GL pool.





pittle said:


> Don't count on it unless they change the rule again!



I understand that they don’t have the owners restrictions in NV; otherwise you could go to a sales pitch....


----------



## pittle (Apr 24, 2018)

We went to Membership Services today to get our GL Photo ID's.  They would not budge on giving us owner bands unless we took the update.  She said they were 100% full at GB and if they are only 80% next week, they will consider it.  The only way we are 100% full at GB is if close to 1/2 the units are not complete.  There are no lights on in most units after dark.  They said that the contracts say that if you are not paying your MF, then you do not get the benefits - if you use all your registered weeks, then you will get them with an exchange.  I read my contract and while it says that when we use our weeks or family or guests do, they get our benefits.  If we use it for an exchange, the people who exchange in do not get those benefits.  This was about massages and super golf discounts.  Nothing was mentioned about pools and restaurants.  

We did walk over to the Beach Club on our way back from Member Services, and at 11:00, there were very few people in the pool and most of the Palapas were vacant.

We got back to our room and had a missed call from someone and I returned it.  She said that because we were GL owners, we needed to sign up for the discounts we got because of that.   She wanted us to do the update to get these and I told her that we had just been to Member Services and did not seem to qualify for any special deals including owner wristbands.  She said she was sorry and hung up.  

Our unit is beautiful and very private.  We do not see any people because of the vegetation surrounding us.  I would be nice to get a breeze - we see the trees blowing at the 2nd & 3rd floor levels, but then you would also see the GM buildings and people on their decks. We plan on enjoying quiet time reading on our deck after a few hours at the MP beach each day.

We have decided however to not go to the Cirque dinner show or any of the restaurants.  We will spend our money elsewhere. We would rather go to Puerto Morales or Playa del Carmen to spend our vacation dollars. Even with taxi fares, it will be break even or cheaper but we will not spend any more money on-site.  We will stock up on breakfast, beverages, and other food items when in town. They will not be getting anywhere close to the $1000 they have pending on our CC for a 2 week stay.

We love Mayan World but they certainly do not love owners who exchange in. They only love you if you take a tour - whether you are a long-time owner or first-timer.  Sales bosses rule at Mayan World.  It has always been about sales - that is what built this place.


----------



## pittle (Apr 24, 2018)

Eric B said:


> I understand that they don’t have the owners restrictions in NV; otherwise you could go to a sales pitch....



That is NOT going to happen because they said they would consider it if we took the update - but no guarantee.  I can guarantee that we would not upgrade!


----------



## Eric B (Apr 24, 2018)

One thing I learned from the sales guy last time is that each site is managed on its own for the most part.  That’s why the treatment of exchangers is different in RM & NV, as well as contributing to the slow progress at East Cape and the lack of GL at the others.  Not sure it’s all true, of course, but it does make sense to segment the resorts business-wise to invest in the local clientele (including travelers).

It’s also striking how much more exchange availability there is into NV, while the actions at RM seem more like driving away exchangers.  Time will tell which approach is better; I’d like to see the RM one friendlier myself.

One thing you might try, Phyllis, is asking member services why you’re not given owners’ bracelets on a privilege week exchange with SFX.  Those are part of what they sell with the resort ownership and mentioned as much in the contracts vis-a-vis pool access and use of benefits.  I’d also bet they aren’t too good at record keeping whether it’s a privilege week or not....


----------



## hurnik (Apr 25, 2018)

pittle said:


> We went to Membership Services today to get our GL Photo ID's.  They would not budge on giving us owner bands unless we took the update.  She said they were 100% full at GB and if they are only 80% next week, they will consider it.  The only way we are 100% full at GB is if close to 1/2 the units are not complete.  There are no lights on in most units after dark.  They said that the contracts say that if you are not paying your MF, then you do not get the benefits - if you use all your registered weeks, then you will get them with an exchange.  I read my contract and while it says that when we use our weeks or family or guests do, they get our benefits.  If we use it for an exchange, the people who exchange in do not get those benefits.  This was about massages and super golf discounts.  Nothing was mentioned about pools and restaurants.
> 
> We did walk over to the Beach Club on our way back from Member Services, and at 11:00, there were very few people in the pool and most of the Palapas were vacant.
> 
> ...



Wow, thanks Phyllis.
Yeah, we're now re-thinking any future visits to Vidanta for RM.  I think we'll start looking at Puerto Morelos or Cozumel or Cancun itself from now on until they change their ways.  (we only stay at Vidanta if we can do Grand Bliss/Grand Luxxe).


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Apr 25, 2018)

pittle said:


> We went to Membership Services today to get our GL Photo ID's  I read my contract and while it say..... If we use it for an exchange, the people who exchange in do not get those benefits.  This was about massages and super golf discounts.  Nothing was mentioned about pools and restaurants.
> 
> We have decided however to not go to the Cirque dinner show or any of the restaurants.  We will spend our money elsewhere. We would rather go to Puerto Morales or Playa del Carmen to spend our vacation dollars. Even with taxi fares, it will be break even or cheaper but we will not spend any more money on-site.  We will stock up on breakfast, beverages, and other food items when in town. They will not be getting anywhere close to the $1000 they have pending on our CC for a 2 week stay.
> 
> We love Mayan World but they certainly do not love owners who exchange in. They only love you if you take a tour - whether you are a long-time owner or first-timer.  Sales bosses rule at Mayan World.  It has always been about sales - that is what built this place.



Power corrupts and absolute power .... it does look like in RM sales is the tail wagging the dog .
I hope Benny Michaud -Director of Hotel Operations at Vidanta reads your post .

Enjoy the restaurants in Puerto Morales & Playa del Carmen .


----------



## jlp879 (Apr 26, 2018)

Wow, I am so sorry you have to go through that, Phyllis but it sounds like you will find other ways of enjoying your time there.

In reading a TripAdvisor review, I see that others besides TUGgers are experiencing the same level of frustration with Vidanta.  If it's not one thing, it's another.  In the following TA review (not mine!), an owner is denied using an umbrella!

*The Beach Club from Hell*
Review of Grand Luxxe Riviera Maya

They have ruined the place. Mexican resorts are run like liberal politics. They take something so simple like sitting at the beach and turn it into running a gauntlet. The Beach club was the only reason we ever came to this resort. Now they have a check in desk just to sit on their beach. Layers of employees to get through and dozens of rules and regulations to just sit at the friggin' beach. Then once we checked in and were told the lounges we wanted were for VIPs but since we were owners they would allow us to sit in that completely empty area. Not joking there was no one in that section. Then we went through towel control. To finally be escorted to our lounge and then told that in the scorching sun we were not allowed to open the umbrella. Now the scene is there are people in all of the other sections in front and behind us with open umbrellas. On the beach. By the pool. On higher platforms. But our umbrella that was identical to all of the others was not to be opened. We inquired as to why. They said the wind. I pointed out that the wind existed throughout that entire club area. They said sorry. I requested a manager. The manager came over. Looking indignant and pretty pissed off at our inquiry started in by asking us about how wonderful our vacation had been so far. I stopped the bs and said the reason we asked for you was about the umbrella. He said you can not open it. I restated everything again and he said if we opened the umbrella we would be liable for any damage it might do if the wind caught it. I asked if all of the people around us were also told that they would be liable. To which he just repeated his statement. I asked if there was a higher manager that I could speak to. To which he replied that I should go to the management offices across the resort. About a mile away. We left. This resort had one thing going for it. The beach. It's the only reason people even come to this nation and they have now ruined the experience. We could stay home or go to Arizona if we wanted to sit at a pool. We are over Cancun. We will never return. After some of the events that have occurred to us here in the last 12 hours, that I will write about in other posts, We will never come back to the Grand Luxxe Riviera Maya. And suggest that no one ever get involved with this company. Do not purchase here or stay here. It was a great place that has been ruined by expansion and success.


----------



## Pizza67 (Apr 26, 2018)

As far as the check-in at the desk, I don't really mind it as it prevents the "shoe leaving lounge savers".  The escort is no different than a host/hostess showing you to your table, also prevents people from just grabbing what they want.  I actually like it.  We've been down there when an umbrella flipped before, but that is kind of crazy to not allow just one to be open (wonder if there's more to the story, usually is).  What they really need are cushions on the loungers on the beach in front of the club.


----------



## hurnik (Apr 26, 2018)

I'd urge anyone with an Exchange (even *owners* using their SFX bonus weeks) to call/email the exchange company (SFX/RCI/II) and complain that these restrictions are not noted on the confirmations beforehand.  Personally, if it were me, I'd be raising a bit of a stink at the resort, then failing that, going through the exchange company for a refund or credit of some sort. 

Perhaps if the Exchange companies get enough complaints, maybe they'll do something.


----------



## whitewater (Apr 28, 2018)

anyone have a image of a current map? 

We are going in 4 weeks. 

Grand Bliss - RM - Through RCI

Wondering what pools/ocean/dining/spa we can/cannot use.  (let me know if I am correct or not)
Yes:

main pools by lobby and beach (mayan & Grand Mayan Sanctuary)?
beach chairs off large pool (can you still sit by the ocean near the sand volleyball courts & piers?)
Spa? (for a fee?)
any others?
No:

Grand Luxxe
lazy River (anyone know)
Anything else I am missing?
Where is the beach club?

is it where the The Grand Bliss beach is labeled? 

Dining: 

All restaurants correct? 

one I could find. (old from last time we stayed 1 year ago) 
https://www.aimfair.com/dl2805?display

anyone with a link or image of the resort as it sits now.

Just trying to get a clearer idea of the Vida "rules".


----------



## Eric B (Apr 28, 2018)

Vidanta has a smartphone app that links a map to your gps.  It’s sufficiently up-to-date.  There’s also a current map on their website.

You won’t  be able to go to the GL pool, Custom Burger restaurant or the Beach Club.  The Lazy River isn’t open yet, but when it is, it’s supposed to be GL only.

Think you’ve got the rest right.


----------



## pittle (Apr 30, 2018)

We are at the GB RM right now as exchangers (even though we are GL owners). You will not get to use the Beach Club or the beach in front of it.  UNLESS you agree to endure the "presentation". The Beach Club was originally built for the GB, but then renovated and now are just for GL and GB members/owners.  If you are exchanging in, you will not get the same color doohickey that allows access to the Beach Club.

To ride the tram, you have to walk over to GM by building 8-9.  The one from the main GB lobby only goes to the Beach Club & Del Lago.  From our unit in building 4 of GB, it is a mile to the MP pool on the walkway. We take the tram from the GM 8-9 stop to the GM lobby and walk through Jade and to the beach. We like the beach better than the pool. We have a pool at home, but not a beach. 

I guess they are still more than 80% full because we did not get a call that we could have member wristbands.  We have decided not to push it, but will make reviews of our experience here, on TS4M's, Trip Advisor, SFX, RCI, II, etc to that people will be aware of what they should expect.


----------



## whitewater (Apr 30, 2018)

pittle said:


> We are at the GB RM right now as exchangers (even though we are GL owners). You will not get to use the Beach Club or the beach in front of it.  UNLESS you agree to endure the "presentation". The Beach Club was originally built for the GB, but then renovated and now are just for GL and GB members/owners.  If you are exchanging in, you will not get the same color doohickey that allows access to the Beach Club.
> 
> To ride the tram, you have to walk over to GM by building 8-9.  The one from the main GB lobby only goes to the Beach Club & Del Lago.  From our unit in building 4 of GB, it is a mile to the MP pool on the walkway. We take the tram from the GM 8-9 stop to the GM lobby and walk through Jade and to the beach. We like the beach better than the pool. We have a pool at home, but not a beach.
> 
> I guess they are still more than 80% full because we did not get a call that we could have member wristbands.  We have decided not to push it, but will make reviews of our experience here, on TS4M's, Trip Advisor, SFX, RCI, II, etc to that people will be aware of what they should expect.


interesting - on Vidanta's webpage it references that beach club is for owners.  Note it burried way down and not clear unless you read every word on the page.  

Thanks for the update.  T-Minus 4 weeks!


----------



## pittle (May 1, 2018)

Interesting information today.  

We really like the MP beach as it is more laid back and have found a great oceanfront Palapa that one of us snags between 8-8:30AM. (FYI - One of us is *ALWAYS* there when he have a Palapa - a totally different topic about the folks who put towels out at 8AM and do not arrive until after 1:00 - I saw 2 of those today!!!  . I was tempted to turn their towels in and have a batch of towel cards.    I did not, but seriously thought about it after seeing many people walking by wishing they could have those spots.)  

About 1:00, we decided to go back to our unit for lunch and started looking for folks who were just arriving at the beach and were looking for shade. (This is something we always do that rather than just abandon it as you can always see someone desperate for a shady spot once it is noon or so.  Also a great way to make friends!) We saw 2 couples who chose some places with very little shade near a few Palm trees - I could tell that one of the ladies was concerned and ready to just leave.  I went over and asked the hubby who was looking for one more chaise, if they would like our Palapa - they immediately said yes and headed our way!

While we were snagging our stuff, I noticed they had a GB wristbands and asked about them as they had the orange doohickey.  She said yes they were at GB but they were GL owners who could not get into GL and had to take the GB because GL was not available.  I asked if they could use the Beach Club and GL pool since they were here as owners and they said no - *the Beach Club is closed this week for repairs *and they were not given GL wristbands so they only had the MP/GM beach and pools to use. They were not happy.    The saga goes on...................


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (May 1, 2018)

pittle said:


> Interesting information today
> 
> While we were snagging our stuff, I noticed they had a GB wristbands and asked about them as they had the orange doohickey. ....I asked if they could use the Beach Club and GL pool since they were here as owners and they said no - *the Beach Club is closed this week for repairs *and they were not given GL wristbands so they only had the MP/GM beach and pools to use. They were not happy.    The saga goes on...................



Maybe the repair is :    putting up barb wire to keep out  the hoi polloi exchangers  !.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (May 1, 2018)

pittle said:


> Interesting information today.
> 
> - a totally different topic about the folks who put towels out at 8AM and do not arrive until after 1:00 - I saw 2 of those today!!!  . I was tempted to turn their towels in and have a batch of towel cards.     ..............



Hi Phyllis - GO FOR THE TOWEL CARD COLLECTION -

maybe member services will take them  on" trade in " for an owner wristband to go with your owner photos.
LOL


----------



## DaveHenry (May 2, 2018)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> Lots of beach palapas & ocean swimming .
> 
> **********
> 
> ...




So, for a family of two adults and two teenagers, the resort fees through RCI come to $840.  Plus the RCI fee page lists a $20 per day environmental fee.  So the total for a week comes to almost a thousand ($940)!  I've been to this resort three times previously when fees were much lower.  I'm not going back now.


----------



## whitewater (May 2, 2018)

DaveHenry said:


> So, for a family of two adults and two teenagers, the resort fees through RCI come to $840.  Plus the RCI fee page lists a $20 per day environmental fee.  So the total for a week comes to almost a thousand ($940)!  I've been to this resort three times previously when fees were much lower.  I'm not going back now.


for what its worth the $20 per day environmental fee is in local currency (pesos).  about a $1.05 +/- per day

still the other fees do really add up.


----------



## Pizza67 (May 2, 2018)

As long as the Beach Club is open in 2-1/2 weeks....


----------



## pittle (May 2, 2018)

whitewater said:


> for what its worth the $20 per day environmental fee is in local currency (pesos).  about a $1.05 +/- per day
> 
> still the other fees do really add up.



Yes they do!

We asked for copy of our bill today as tomorrow is our last full day. The Environmental tax on the bill we just ask to see is 40 pesos per day and the room tax for Grand Bliss is 25.92 per day so 65.92 - about $4 per day in USD.  You have to watch out for the Foundation 300 pesos and the bottles of water and packets of coffee in your unit - they will charge you for them each time the housekeeper comes - 25 pesos per bottle.  We have not used any of he bottles of water in this unit they will have to take them off.

When we were on the beach this morning, we got a call on my cell phone and Mike talked to them.  Someone wanted us to come over to a presentation.  We declined.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 2, 2018)

pittle said:


> Yes they do!
> 
> We asked for copy of our bill today as tomorrow is our last full day. The Environmental tax on the bill we just ask to see is 40 pesos per day and the room tax for Grand Bliss is 25.92 per day so 65.92 - about $4 per day in USD.  You have to watch out for the Foundation 300 pesos and the bottles of water and packets of coffee in your unit - they will charge you for them each time the housekeeper comes - 25 pesos per bottle.  We have not used any of he bottles of water in this unit they will have to take them off.
> 
> When we were on the beach this morning, we got a call on my cell phone and Mike talked to them.  Someone wanted us to come over to a presentation.  We declined.


Is it an environmental tax? I thought it was just a daily occupancy tax for the state of Quintana Roo.


----------



## pittle (May 2, 2018)

They have both now - 40 pesos is the environmental tax and 25.92 pesos is the room tax, so  the combined cost is 65.92 and the Mayan World exchange rate when we checked in was 16.90 pesos per USD.  Therefore, the total cost per day is about $4 US.  

We did not have the environmental tax when we traveled to NV & PV November 2017.


----------



## PigsDad (May 2, 2018)

pittle said:


> They have both now - 40 pesos is the environmental tax and 25.92 pesos is the room tax, so  the combined cost is 65.92 and *the Mayan World exchange rate when we checked in was 16.90 pesos per USD*.  Therefore, the total cost per day is about $4 US.


Don't know if you already do this, but don't let them convert your bill to USD before they charge your credit card.  The exchange rate they give you is awful -- the current spot rate is 19.06 / 1 USD, which is close to what your CC company will give you.  When I was at the NV property in November, they wanted to charge my credit card in USD, and I forced them to charge it in Pesos -- saved me close to $100 USD!

Kurt


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (May 2, 2018)

PigsDad said:


> Don't know if you already do this, but don't let them convert your bill to USD before they charge your credit card. ....charge it in Pesos -- saved me close to $100 USD!
> 
> Kurt



Thanks Kurt 

Vidanta's front desk staff regularly charges Canadian credit cards in pesos -
and I assume Mexican National's cards .

Just remind them that you want it done in pesos .
 .


----------



## whitewater (May 3, 2018)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> Thanks Kurt
> 
> Vidanta's front desk staff regularly charges Canadian credit cards in pesos -
> and I assume Mexican National's cards .
> ...


last trip to grand mayan in march last year I was given the choice.  asked them to run in pesos.


----------



## taterhed (May 3, 2018)

Thanks for all the posts and info.

I've been wrangling and negotiating with my DW to try for a GL exchange (or similar) one of these days.
Based on what I'm reading here--not to mention the outrageous daily fees--I'll not bother to seek this exchange.

So, hope you're reading this Vidanta: 

You've made your owners unhappy
You've made your exchangers unhappy
You've discouraged FUTURE visitors from coming to your resort
This is how you kill the goose that lays the golden egg.

Very sad.


----------



## scootr5 (May 3, 2018)

taterhed said:


> I've been wrangling and negotiating with my DW to try for a GL exchange (or similar) one of these days.
> Based on what I'm reading here--not to mention the outrageous daily fees--I'll not bother to seek this exchange.
> 
> So, hope you're reading this Vidanta:
> ...


We made an exchange in to Grand Mayan RM for spring 2017 just before they raised the fee from $75 per week to the $11 per person per day. We made an exchange to Grand Luxxe NV for next spring break just before they raised it from $11pp to $30pp.

I know _I _won't be booking any further exchanges in to Vidanta at that rate. Time will tell if their exchange numbers drop off, and if so do they adjust the rate back down.


----------



## PigsDad (May 3, 2018)

scootr5 said:


> I know _I _won't be booking any further exchanges in to Vidanta at that rate. Time will tell if their exchange numbers drop off, and if so do they adjust the rate back down.


I agree with you -- we were there over Thanksgiving week last year and the new $11/pp/pd was quite annoying.  $30 is a deal breaker for me.  We've been there three times, and that will probably be our last.  Since our kid is older now, I don't think it will be a big deal, but it was a great resort for our kid when she was younger.

Kurt


----------



## pittle (May 3, 2018)

PigsDad said:


> Don't know if you already do this, but don't let them convert your bill to USD before they charge your credit card.  The exchange rate they give you is awful -- the current spot rate is 19.06 / 1 USD, which is close to what your CC company will give you.  When I was at the NV property in November, they wanted to charge my credit card in USD, and I forced them to charge it in Pesos -- saved me close to $100 USD!
> 
> Kurt



Yes - when you check in - use a CC that will be put on hold and do not charge until you finalize the bill - then pay with actual pesos when you leave.  We made a mistake and used the Debit Cards for our "vacation" checking account and the $1000 USD was taken out of the account and they credited 16,900 pesos to our account - not 19,000 that was the current rate.  We usually put it on a CC, but because we had an identity theft issue lately, chose not to use the CC - another reason we told them that we could not do a presentation - they would want a CC and ours are currently locked. 

We hope that the transaction for a refund goes through because we wanted to pay with pesos when we checked out like we normally do.  We have a receipt from the concierge. Because we chose not to charge to the room, our bill was a total of $260 USD for 2 weeks.  After we talked to Member Service and decided to not spend any money here, but we had bought some beer at Jade and ordered room service the first night.  (That amounted to about $55 of our total checkout bill.)  Everything else was just the room tax and environmental tax.


----------



## Eric B (May 3, 2018)

That's a pretty good budget for 2 weeks!  How much did the groceries cost you, if you don't mind?  We didn't wind up going out in town in RM, but usually do when we're in NV.  Hoping that little gate is open when we get down there next time.

We had gotten the owners' bracelets by doing the update last time, but still find being placed in different "castes" a bit much, particularly with how they advertise the facilities available in GB and GL through the exchange companies.  I kind of wish they would equalize things a lot better between owners and exchangers; the messaging would be so much better if they were adding things for the owners rather than subtracting things for the exchangers.  There is a rumor going around that they'll be announcing some new benefits for owners in the near term, so I've got my fingers crossed for senior certificates again or something like that.

As far as the CC goes, I brought mine to the update but they never asked to look at it, so I know they never checked it (we declined to upgrade to the Estates this time).  I don't remember them ever running it the last couple of times, either.  Sounds to me like you guys have everything you need anyway, though, and the 10% discount would have only been $26....


----------



## pittle (May 3, 2018)

We walked up to the beach just off the Beach Club early this morning.  Since it was not time for it to open yet, we hopped up on one of the beach palapa beds, but did not stay long.  Because they are working on something at the Beach Club pool they have not been cleaning the seaweed daily on the beach and it sours and smells awful there. I have fragrance allergies and after about 15 minutes had to leave.

We watched workers digging holes in front of the MP beach yesterday and today. They were filling them with seaweed and covering it with the sand they had dug out.  Earlier in the week there was a grooming machine that cleaned the beach - even the seaweed. Who knows why they are now burying it in the sand.  It is entertaining to sit on the beach and watch people.

BTW - I have never been here at this time of year, but have never seen it so empty.  We generally have come around Thanksgiving or in February when you had to get up at 5:30 to get a shady spot.  If you get to the pool or beach before 8:30 or 9, you have your choice of shady spots.  We generally stay in ours until around noon and then give it to someone who came late and looks like they need it.

While management treated us terribly, the daily staff and unit is great.  Our 1st floor unit is very private and we have a super landscaped view and no one shares it.  We are just past the 3/4 building lobby in the entry to building 4 so are the only ones here.  The square that has 2 other 2-bedroom units is just past us.  The unit is nice. I wish they did not have a solid wall between the 2 units that make a 2-bedroom.  I guess if you were in just the lock-out side, you would appreciate it.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (May 3, 2018)

scootr5 said:


> We made an exchange in to Grand Mayan RM for spring 2017 just before they raised the fee from $75 per week to the $11 per person per day. We made an exchange to Grand Luxxe NV for next spring break just before they raised it from $11pp to $30pp.
> 
> I know _I _won't be booking any further exchanges in to Vidanta at that rate. Time will tell if their exchange numbers drop off, and if so do they adjust the rate back down.



I think the current format is similar to airlines - low basic fare + baggage fees etc
.
In April 2017 I booked Presidents Week 2019 - 2 bedroom at MP PV - Marina for 21 TPU's via RCI + ( resort fee $7 pp/pd)
In April 2018 I booked the prior week 2019 - for 17 TPU's  + ( resort fee $ 20 less 25% credit against most charges = $15 pp/pd)

Based on 4 people- my net cost is $104 more, for the recently booked week.
all in -  including the RCI exchange fee - the cost is about $ 200 more than what the MF is for a MP -2 bedroom
( we own a 1 bedroom / had 2  son's join us in 2018 - )

This is net $3.71 more pp/pd . That currently is not a deal breaker for me .

***********
I have RCI weeks
The Grand Luxxe NV on RCI - resort code RB71
( TPU cost for most weeks listed)
2 bedrooms - 

12 TPU's - Aug- Nov 2018
20 TPU's Aug-Nov 2019

June  2018 has 3 dates for TPU - 9


----------



## Eric B (May 3, 2018)

It's really kind of interesting to me that Grand Luxxe costs about the same on an exchange as Mayan Palace.  I've checked; I can get a Grand Luxxe hotel/studio using a Vacation Village extra vacation certificate for just the $239 exchange fee.  Kind of makes me wonder how much they need the customers.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (May 3, 2018)

Eric B said:


> It's really kind of interesting to me that Grand Luxxe costs about the same on an exchange as Mayan Palace.  I've checked; I can get a Grand Luxxe hotel/studio using a Vacation Village extra vacation certificate for just the $239 exchange fee.  Kind of makes me wonder how much they need the customers.



Yes they need them / if customers = folks who can be convinced to buy >>>>
IMO - the building of most things Vidanta,  including the Cirque Park, is funded by sales dollars not bank loans .

The additional  incremental cost in pesos for staff;  to run a resort at 75% full instead of 50% (April - June / Sept - Dec )  is likely more than covered by the resort fee . It also likely doesn’t vary much from one brand / building to the next.

Sales in NV had their best year ever in 2017 according to an article in one of the online PV newspapers I read in Feb 2018.  I think the sales plan in 2018 is to actively exceed  2017.
The prior format of closing certain buildings ( SG MP etc) during non-peak times has changed as well . ( more visitors = more sales prospects )

Also :  In RCI - the  unit availability currently ends in Dec 2019 .
2018 units are listed at really aggressive value exchange costs = fill with exchangers  & sell them
2019 units - Right now : cost is decent for the "plan ahead" type of exchanger, but in general ,higher than 2018 months .

Assume -  the NV Cirque Park opens in 2019 and has the buzz happen ,that Vidanta is expecting .
Perhaps year 2020 units are currently being held back awaiting a release ;  that is closer to the opening .


----------



## Eric B (May 4, 2018)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> The prior format of closing certain buildings ( SG MP etc) during non-peak times has changed as well.


I'm not sure that's right; there's another thread from some folks that are being bumped out of the GL 4 BR Residence units for renovation this summer into some other adjacent 2 BR units elsewhere.  Could be that they have been scheduling the renovations in preparations for the 2020 opening when they anticipate more demand and are just getting to the higher end units; they had GL Tower 3 closed last summer for renovations.


----------



## Pizza67 (May 4, 2018)

pittle said:


> We walked up to the beach just off the Beach Club early this morning.  Since it was not time for it to open yet, we hopped up on one of the beach palapa beds, but did not stay long.  Because they are working on something at the Beach Club pool they have not been cleaning the seaweed daily on the beach and it sours and smells awful there. I have fragrance allergies and after about 15 minutes had to leave.
> 
> We watched workers digging holes in front of the MP beach yesterday and today. They were filling them with seaweed and covering it with the sand they had dug out.  Earlier in the week there was a grooming machine that cleaned the beach - even the seaweed. Who knows why they are now burying it in the sand.  It is entertaining to sit on the beach and watch people.
> 
> ...



We changed the time when we go down a few years ago to the end of May.  Weather is pretty accommodating and not as crowded.  Hoping that they get the Beach Club work/renovation/maintenance done soon.


----------



## pittle (May 4, 2018)

Eric - we spent about 4000 pesos on groceries & lots of beverages for 2 weeks. We spent more at Chedauri the first day and the taxi was 600 pesos RT.  Then we went to Mega using the shuttle for 80 pesos each and 350 for taxi back. So,maybe 5500 pesos - less than $300 for 2 people counting transportation. We bought stuff for breakfast and lean ground beef to make taco meat, rotisserie chicken, fresh pico and guacamole and cooked rice. I brought the taco season packets and salt & pepper shakers with me.

When we are in PV, we do breakfast and find places in town to eat mid afternoon.  We hate eating after 5:00 anymore, so 2 meals a day is our norm all the time.

We eat to live, not live to eat and do not mind left-overs.  We just rotate chicken and beef for our tostadas, tacos, or burritos.


----------

